# sono abbastanza irritata, vado a prendermi un caffè ora



## nefertri81

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova e sto cercando di imparare bene l'inglese anche se devo dire che ho dei grossi dubbi.
la mia domanda è questa.

Vorrei dire sono abbastanza irritata, vado a prendermi un caffè ora
*i'm quite peeved, so i'll take a coffie right now* è corretta come forma?


----------



## fran06

Ciao e benvenuta/o! 

Io direi: I am quite upset, I'll go to have a coffee now.

Anche se il caffè non fa bene quando si è "upset"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Nefertri  and welcome to the Forum! 

Cambierei solo: "... so I'm going to have a coffee now"


----------



## nefertri81

fran06 said:


> Ciao e benvenuta/o!
> 
> Io direi: I am quite upset, I'll go to have a coffee now.
> 
> Anche se il caffè non fa bene quando si è "upset"



posso farti un'altra domanda, ma la mia forma è sbagliata come tempo? o è solo questione di modo di dire? scusami giusto per capire



Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Nefertri  and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Cambierei solo: "... so I'm going to have a coffee now"



grazie per il benvenuto   quindi il will in questo caso non va usato devo usare il  going to giusto?


----------



## ikester

nefertri81 said:


> ...o è solo questione di modo di dire?...



In English, we never "take a coffee" - we usually "have a coffee" or "have a cup of coffee."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo Nefertri 

Personalmente in questo caso preferisco la forma "to be +ing form" per esprimere il "futuro intenzionale" ... ma anche il futuro con "will" va bene!


----------



## nefertri81

ikester said:


> In English, we never "take a coffee" - we usually "have a coffee" or "have a cup of coffee."


  ok grazie mille ora ho tutto chiaro


Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao di nuovo Nefertri
> 
> Personalmente in questo caso preferisco la forma "to be +ing form" per esprimere il "futuro intenzionale" ... ma anche il futuro con "will" va bene!


perfetto grazie per la disponibilità


----------



## giginho

I hope you all can help me:

If I say: I'm quite pissed off, instead of: I'm quite upset, am I rude?

Thank you very much!


----------



## LuisHernandez

giginho said:


> I hope you all can help me:
> 
> If I say: I'm quite pissed off, instead of: I'm quite upset, am I rude?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Ciao, temo di si. Ma va bene a seconda della sfumatura che vuoi dare alla frase.
Ovviamente devi avere una certa confidenza con la persona, o devi avere l'intenzione di "essere rude".
Altrimenti upset è molto meglio, perché non "scarica tensione" sulla persona che ascolta.

Ciao!


----------



## Peninsular

giginho - my mum would say you were rude, I wouldn't!
What about "I'm a bit annoyed - I'm going to go and have a coffee"?


----------



## fran06

Peninsular said:


> What about "I'm a bit annoyed - I'm going to go and have a coffee"?



Ciao 

"abbastanza" is way more than "a bit"


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao fran06:  British understatement - from that you jump right to "I'm really ****ed off"!


----------



## fran06

Peninsular said:


> Ciao fran06: British understatement - from that you jump right to "I'm really ****ed off"!


Hehehe! You guys are way too polite!


----------



## SPQR

There are hundreds of variations on the theme.
Another in AE would be:

I'm really pissed, I'm going to (go) grab a coffee.

It's fairly strong.


----------



## Einstein

I know you say "pissed" in AE; in BE we say "pissed off", because "pissed" alone means drunk!

For a polite version I thought of "quite annoyed" or "rather annoyed".
Also "I'm fed up about that, I'm going to get a coffee".


----------



## nefertri81

ok i think to understand  thanks for all replies
penso di aver capito devo mettere il verbo have o va bene anche la forma che ho usato sopra?
Scusate ma pensando in italiano mi verrebbe da dire i think to have understand.... ma non so se è corretto


----------



## gandolfo

> "I think to have understand.... ma non so se è corretto"


 Non è corretto 
I think I have understood now....

I'd go for a similar version to Einstein's:
"I'm really fed up (to the back teeth), I'm going to get a coffee"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ecco! Einstein e Gandie! Ciao  ... quanto mi piace il "_get a coffee_"!


----------



## nefertri81

gandolfo said:


> Non è corretto
> I think I have understood now....
> 
> I'd go for a similar version to Einstein's:
> "I'm really fed up (to the back teeth), I'm going to get a coffee"



hai ragione perché se solo ci pensavo bene e ragionavo un'attimo il capire era al "passato"....



Anja.Ann said:


> Ecco! Einstein e Gandie! Ciao  ... quanto mi piace il "_get a coffee_"!



quindi si può dire I*'m quite peeved or ( upset), so i get a coffie right now??

*c'è scirtto da qualche parte l'uso coretto del get.... qualcuno può illuminarmi o darmi un link? sareste così gentili?


----------



## ilhermeneuta

nefertri81 said:


> quindi si può dire I*'m quite peeved or ( upset), so i get a coffie right now??
> 
> *c'è scirtto da qualche parte l'uso coretto del get.... qualcuno può illuminarmi o darmi un link? sareste così gentili?



I'm quite upset, so I'll get a coffee right now. 

You need to express the future, so you could also say: _I'm going to get a coffee _or _I'm getting a coffee. 

_In this case to get = prendere. So you are expressing the action of actually obtaining the coffee, not actually drinking it (having it).


----------



## BarbaraLamb

I'm so annoyed/so upset/really crossed/I feel so irritated/pissed/pissed off, I'm going to have a coffee now.

(Although a chamomile tea may be more appropriate !!!!!)


----------



## nefertri81

ilhermeneuta said:


> I'm quite upset, so I'll get a coffee right now.
> 
> You need to express the future, so you could also say: _I'm going to get a coffee _or _I'm getting a coffee.
> 
> _In this case to get = prendere. So you are expressing the action of actually obtaining the coffee, not actually drinking it (having it).


 Come al solito penso di aver capito ma poi... mi perdo in un bicchier d'acqua... nonostante abbia ripreso in mano i libri da 4g non riesco ancora a capire determinate cose, da soli non è così semplice, perché non sai mai se dici o fai la cosa giusta!! Grazie mille x l'aiuto devo trovare un modo per capire i tempi perché se no non ne vado fuori!!! *now i'm very frustrated*​


BarbaraLamb said:


> I'm so annoyed/so upset/really crossed/I feel so irritated/pissed/pissed off, I'm going to have a coffee now.
> 
> (Although a chamomile tea may be more appropriate !!!!!)


Ora come ora sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## marcolettici

I would say, "I'm pretty upset.  I'm going to go grab a cup of coffee now."


----------



## Einstein

"I'm going to have a coffee" means I'm going to drink the coffee at the bar/coffee machine.
"I'm going to get a coffee" means I'm going to bring it back and drink it here.

Maybe "grab" covers both situations.


----------



## Tellure

Anche "I'll go and have/get a coffee".


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> Anche "I'll go and have/get a coffee".


Yes, we say "go and" when we literally mean "go", referring to movement. We say "going to" when we express an intention. They're both possible here.


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> Yes, we say "go and" when we literally mean "go", referring to movement. We say "going to" when we express an intention. They're both possible here.



Naturalmente. In italiano la frase esprime proprio il fatto di spostarsi, allontantarsi, ed andare da qualche parte a prendere un caffé.  
Questa è l'immagine che mi è subito venuta in mente.


----------



## nefertri81

Tellure said:


> Naturalmente. In italiano la frase esprime proprio il fatto di spostarsi, allontantarsi, ed andare da qualche parte a prendere un caffé.
> Questa è l'immagine che mi è subito venuta in mente.



anche se io rimango a casa mia a prendere il caffè? non che io devo andare fuori di casa al bar o non so alla macchinetta del caffè... 

es dal piano di sopra, scendo e vado a prendermi un caffè...


----------



## Tellure

nefertri81 said:


> anche se io rimango a casa mia a prendere il caffè? non che io devo andare fuori di casa al bar o non so alla macchinetta del caffè...
> 
> es dal piano di sopra, scendo e vado a prendermi un caffè...



Io direi di sì, ma per questo è meglio che ti risponda un madrelingua.


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> Io direi di sì, ma per questo è meglio che ti risponda un madrelingua.


Confermo!


----------



## You little ripper!

'Prendermi' can be translated as _get myself_ and makes no distinction as to whether you will have the coffee at home or away from home.

_.............I'm going to get myself a coffee!_


----------



## nefertri81

Tellure said:


> Io direi di sì, ma per questo è meglio che ti risponda un madrelingua.


 


Einstein said:


> Confermo!


 


Charles Costante said:


> 'Prendermi' can be translated as _get myself_ and makes no distinction as to whether you will have the coffee at home or away from home.
> 
> _.............I'm going to get myself a coffee!_


Grazie mille!! siete preziosi 

Un'altra domanda che diciamo va un po' Off topic"
ma è normale che io riesca a capire quando mi parlano in inglese o almeno il concetto che stanno esprimendo ( non sapendo ovviamente molti vocaboli) e faccio un casino di errori per mettere insieme una frase??? vedo in panico e dico "for me it's hard to explain"


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Ciao nefertri!

Alla tua ultima domanda, direi di sì.
Almeno questo accade anche a me quando voglio parlare in italiano.
Mi è facile capire sia il parlato che lo scritto, 
ma parlare mi risulta una sfida costante...

*E adesso, anch'io vado a prendermi un caffè! (And I'm also going to get myself a coffee now!)
*(Questo per non resultare troppo off-topic)

PS: credo che vuoi dire vado in panico.


----------



## Peninsular

I've had enough of this b*****s, I'm off for a coffee!


----------



## nefertri81

SONOUNANGELO said:


> Ciao nefertri!
> 
> Alla tua ultima domanda, direi di sì.
> Almeno questo accade anche a me quando voglio parlare in italiano.
> Mi è facile capire sia il parlato che lo scritto,
> ma parlare mi risulta una sfida costante...
> 
> *E adesso, anch'io vado a prendermi un caffè! (And I'm also going to get myself a coffee now!)
> *(Questo per non resultare troppo off-topic)
> 
> PS: credo che vuoi dire vado in panico.


 allora non sono l'unica mi consolo  i'm going to get a coffee too 


Peninsular said:


> I've had enough of this b*****s, I'm off for a coffee!


----------

